# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Anybody want a good amount of Marsilia quadrifolia?



## Plant idot... (Jul 6, 2003)

I think there used to be a forum for selling/giving plants but I dont see it anymore. Any who... I have a pretty darn good amount of extra M.Quadrifolia floating in my tank that I cut out as my foreground has become my all ground cover. Its supposed to be a slow grower but it goes absolutley nuts in my tank... so yeah if you are in the NoVa/DC area and feel like picking it up and any other extras I may have after I am done trimming email me at [email protected]

I have all ready pulled enough to make a real good starter for a med to large tank and am not done.


----------



## Plant idot... (Jul 6, 2003)

I think there used to be a forum for selling/giving plants but I dont see it anymore. Any who... I have a pretty darn good amount of extra M.Quadrifolia floating in my tank that I cut out as my foreground has become my all ground cover. Its supposed to be a slow grower but it goes absolutley nuts in my tank... so yeah if you are in the NoVa/DC area and feel like picking it up and any other extras I may have after I am done trimming email me at [email protected]

I have all ready pulled enough to make a real good starter for a med to large tank and am not done.


----------



## Tempest (Feb 2, 2003)

I am a little late seeing this but have a question. What conditions do you use to get good growth? I use this in a ten gallon and seem to get too much algae on the portions which are not shaded. I know it seems odd but it seems to grow better for me shaded.


----------



## imported_russell (Sep 14, 2004)

i would send a paypal for the cost of shipping, if you want to go to the trouble.


----------

